# Morro Castle Torpedo Cigar Review - Nothing special



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Honestly, if I hadn't received this in a sampler, I'd never have purchased it. It's made well, burns slow, but there's no.... "wow" factor. It's ju...

Read the full review here: Morro Castle Torpedo Cigar Review - Nothing special


----------

